# Photobook of my mantids (from Brazil!)



## CesarF (Jan 21, 2013)

_*Acanthops erosa*_






















*Acanthops erosa *L1 Nymph
















I'll post the other pictures (of Angela sp, Stagmatoptera binotata and Macromusonia) when I get 10 comments xD


----------



## hierodula (Jan 21, 2013)

ceasar, sharing is caring..... you wanna share with me?  Great photos.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 21, 2013)

No one comment and see how long it takes his resolve to break.


----------



## CesarF (Jan 21, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> No one comment and see how long it takes his resolve to break.


I'll not give up easily!!! o/And my comments don't count!

Tell me what you think, to make me happy and willing to post more! =D


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 21, 2013)

The erosa 2nd pic is the shnizzle!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 21, 2013)

CesarF said:


> I'll not give up easily!!! o/
> 
> And my comments don't count!
> 
> Tell me what you think, to make me happy and willing to post more! =D


Posting more Pic's Don't really help we can just Google Species by name and see the pic's......... Sharing the Species to us would be grateful So we can have a chance to try it....


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 21, 2013)

Let's see the rest!


----------



## leviatan (Jan 22, 2013)

great species


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 22, 2013)

The L1's don't even look like L1's, most species L1's look so different, and young. This species L1 looks like a small version of an older nymph.


----------



## Phyliok (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## sally (Jan 22, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great photos of a lovely species.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 23, 2013)

I count 10! :clown:


----------



## CesarF (Jan 23, 2013)

Some of my female Stagmatoptera binotata


















When I get more 5 comments, I'll post more =]


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 23, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## twolfe (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cool. Is that Acanthops species difficult to raise/breed? Since I got into this hobby, this species has been in demand and it seems like there have been very few for sale.

That L1 Acanthops is very interesting.


----------



## Montana (Jan 23, 2013)

CesarF said:


> When I get more 5 comments, I'll post more =]


Please, keep them coming! You have some awesome pictures.  I like the distinct look of both species you've posted so far. We don't see enough of those! Wonder what's next?


----------



## sally (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes post some more!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 23, 2013)

You need to be bribed with comments?  well here's one more then...


----------



## CesarF (Jan 24, 2013)

_Angela sp._
































More five and I'll post more xD


----------



## sally (Jan 24, 2013)

Twiggy is very interesting looking


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 24, 2013)

What a cute face.&lt;3


----------



## Sticky (Jan 24, 2013)

What a teeny tiny face!! It must be the daintiest eater.


----------



## Montana (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks so fragile! But I love the stick look and the look of its forelimbs.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonderful photos of wonderful specimens! Do you think you'll be offering some oothecae for sale/trade any time soon?

Thanks


----------



## bobericc (Jan 24, 2013)

great pics. thanks for sharing some very interesting Mantis native to Brazil

Hopefully you'll continue to post regardless of your fivepost count


----------



## CesarF (Jan 25, 2013)

This time, I'll need 10 comments xD

Ty


----------



## sally (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's one ! Love this grouping


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 25, 2013)

Two! WHY MUST YOU BE BRIBED FOR AWESOME MANTIS PICTURES


----------



## sally (Jan 25, 2013)

Three lol didn't specify if it had to be different people soooo


----------



## CesarF (Jan 25, 2013)

-.-



sally said:


> Three lol didn't specify if it had to be different people soooo


man, at least make a compliment xP


----------



## Montana (Jan 25, 2013)

Five?  

Cesar, i love the coloration on that Stagmatoptera. Do you find these i the wild? I'd be interested in hearing what kinds of plants each of the different species hang around.

Your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 25, 2013)

I really want acanthops now.


----------



## sally (Jan 25, 2013)

Seven... I love the third pic of the stagmo binotata. It looks like a sleepwalking mantis. All your pic are incredible! Ha so there....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 26, 2013)

I


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 26, 2013)

Like


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 26, 2013)

your pics brotha!, Ha thats 10...time to post up.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 1, 2013)

Post!!! Me want see pics!!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 3, 2013)

More! Please!


----------



## CesarF (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry guys, I was/am VERY busy these days, BUUUUT I'll be posting some new pics in the next 2 days =D

And I found a new mantid (to me): Oxyopsis sp =D

See ya =D


----------



## Montana (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Cesar, looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## CesarF (Feb 3, 2013)

Just some "raw" pics to show you =D

I'll take some good ones in the next days =D


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice!!!! Post some macromantis pics!!!!!!


----------



## CesarF (Feb 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Nice!!!! Post some macromantis pics!!!!!!


Sorry, I don't have macromantis =/


----------



## CesarF (Feb 7, 2013)

Personally, I didn't like the pictures below, except the first, but I'll post them and see what you think =]




































The specimen is alive at this moment, and I'm trying to feed him...trying hahaha

More 5 posts (from different people :devil: ) and I'll post my Oxyopsis =D

Thank you!


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 7, 2013)

^^I like this one. Are you breeding them?


----------



## CesarF (Feb 7, 2013)

I found him today, and I have an enormous difficulty to feed him...they refuse to eat everything =/


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 7, 2013)

He's really beautiful. I hope you do well and find a female and get them bred.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe he is just not hungry yet.

He looks like a very fast mantis! I hope that he doesn't stress too easily.

With those very long antennae and cerci, he is probably very sensitive to every movement from the front and the rear.


----------



## hierodula (Feb 7, 2013)

That mantis looks a lot like a cockroach from the top! sis you try roaches and other crawling foods? or maybe since hes male, he ate when you found him and not hundry


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 7, 2013)

CHAETEESA!!!!  THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!! you gotta find a female lol


----------



## CesarF (Feb 7, 2013)

I NEVER SAW A FEMALE!!!! LOL


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 7, 2013)

I really like the overhead shot.


----------



## sally (Feb 8, 2013)

So interesting. Hope you find a female for him. Quite a menacing little face :S


----------



## bobericc (Feb 8, 2013)

Chaeteesa is really cool and reminds me of metalyticus and humbertielle

Wish you the best with him hopefully you find a her lol


----------



## Sticky (Feb 8, 2013)

I like his coloring.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool! Love the Chaeteesa. We need that in culture.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2013)

Pictures are good enough to show it is a nice mantis! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 2, 2013)

Are there any choeridodis in Brazil?


----------



## Lannister (Nov 3, 2013)

That Acanthops is legendary. That species has never really been available at all... If you start sending off oothecae or nymphs, please...just send them all to Yen! That way we'll all end up getting a chance haha.


----------



## Falconerguy (Nov 3, 2013)

Please man, the Acanthops...


----------

